# ADA Super Jet



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

I've watched videos of it on youtube, it is definitely a nice filter, but in terms of ease of maintenance, not simple I am afraid. The filter is just a long SS tube, you stack bags of filter media on top of each other, there are no baskets. If you watch the video below, the demonstrator of the filter had trouble pulling out the media bag out of the filter. And since the 1200 you want is very long, it will be a pain in the neck trying to pull out all of the media after it gets seated in the filter. 

http://youtu.be/1jd3NLi80Lo


*Here is a description I found from someone who saw one in person, not a review:*

_"I have never used ADA’s line of power filter, but I did handle a new ES-600 at a store in Japan. The internal design of the filter is basically a one canister layout with 2 stainless steel grills that are used to separate filter media. There is no ‘Plocher Energy System’ used within these filters. Instead, I have seen ADA labs using a clamp-on unit called Penec Kat. This small device is attached on the inlet pipe and it somehow sends ‘harmonic energy’ through it. ADA’s catalog price for this device is 25,000 yen. I believe Penac Kat and Wasserkat are one of the same. The Pro version of Penac Kat sells for 40,000 yen and is used for larger aquaria or attaching to a kitchen sink.

Also included with the filter is necessary tubing, plastic inlet and outlet, 2 stainless steel grills, 2 liters of Bio Cube 20, and a nylon mess bag. Too bad that some of ADA high grade carbon is not included."_

*Here is a quote from someone seemingly had the ownership of one, he may perhaps be one of the ADA dealers located in Houston:*

_"From my experience with the SUPER JET filters, there is not really any performance benefit to them. It is purely an aesthetics issue- they are cool looking. If I were putting a filter into a cabinet stand, I would personally choose an Eheim anyday. Also, ADA filters are pretty sensitive to Hz/ electrical current- issues. They are really made for Japan. ADA does not even export them normally. They have only sent them to me because I special requested them and agreed to take my chances with them.

I will likely not offer them in the future- only on a special order/request basis.

A major makeover of the ADA portion of our site will occur in late September following the completion of my book- Sept. 19 is the firm deadline for that."_

Even with the popularity of ADA products here in Hong Kong, I have yet to find a fish store that carries the ADA Superjet.


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

mulm said:


> Most concerned with noise level



Super jets use pressure rated Iwaki's. Having heard half a dozen or so in person, quiet is not how I would describe them to someone who is used to near silent setups (i.e. not reef tanks full of whirring fans and pumps).

Also, the comment about electrical issues would make me weary as I'm battling my own gremlins with ADA solar ballasts. Both of mine buzz like crazy, which leads to believe there are compatibility issues.


----------



## Wwh2694 (Dec 14, 2010)

I have seen this filter running at ADG Houston and the flow OMG again the flow is massive it creates this vortex on the lily pipe that my 2180 cant do. Since this filter has alot of flow you dont need any extra flow pump like alot of us do.


----------



## ElectricBlue (Jun 29, 2011)

I want one simply for its looks.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

They look nice, but I wouldn't pay the price for that.

What I have heard that is interesting is that their pumps are especially strong and don't lose flow as the filter clogs. That is why they don't use a mechanical Pre-filter media in the canister. 

That is interesting if true.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

One of the guys in the AZ club has used them before for clients and he really likes them he told me they're silent. Obviously the main factor for one is aesthetics though and for that nothing compares. 

If it doesn't work out you could always return it and just get an eheim right?

-Andrew


----------



## mulm (Jun 3, 2010)

@A Hill - Does your friend frequent these forums? Would love to hear a first hand account.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

PM Kazuya. He just got the ES600. He lives in Spain so it might take him a day to get back to you.


----------



## mulm (Jun 3, 2010)

chiefroastbeef said:


> I've watched videos of it on youtube..


Yes. I have done my due diligence so far as Google can take me. 

Also, I think Mr Senske may have had a change if heart with the latest versions. They are now singing praise. 

Regarding electrical issues...my limitted knowledge gets me in trouble, but it seems there are many house hold appliances (read motors) that are designed for 110/120V 50/60hz. Not sure what "gremlins" could come of that.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

I was just at the pet store and looked at a copy of Tropical Fish Hobbiest and there is a full page add for these filters in it, Ada must be pushing it outside of Japan.

Len


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

mulm said:


> Regarding electrical issues...my limitted knowledge gets me in trouble, but it seems there are many house hold appliances (read motors) that are designed for 110/120V 50/60hz. Not sure what "gremlins" could come of that.



So am I imagining or lying about the vibrations I can hear emanating from my ADA ballasts 20 feet away?

This is a "I want this, so tell me it's good" thread. Despite all the feedback to the contrary, it sounds like you've made your decision. Go with it. It's probably a great filter and you know the risks involved.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Booger said:


> So am I imagining or lying about the vibrations I can hear emanating from my ADA ballasts 20 feet away?
> 
> This is a "I want this, so tell me it's good" thread. Despite all the feedback to the contrary, it sounds like you've made your decision. Go with it. It's probably a great filter and you know the risks involved.



You are not lying or imagining. That is the issue with 50hz(Asia/Europe) and 60hz (North American), and that is why there is PAL(50hz) and NTSC(60hz) standards for TV broadcasting. 

So Mulm, please just get it, you've made up your mind, and you've wasted our time. ;P

Just be ware of the electrical issue, and the fact that it isn't the easiest to service compare to other brands of canisters in that range. But you will get a quality product that will last and look great. I sure love my ADA tank! Worth every penny in my opinion.


----------



## mulm (Jun 3, 2010)

Booger said:


> So am I imagining or lying about the vibrations I can hear emanating from my ADA ballasts 20 feet away?
> 
> This is a "I want this, so tell me it's good" thread. Despite all the feedback to the contrary, it sounds like you've made your decision. Go with it. It's probably a great filter and you know the risks involved.


Pretty agro. Kindly remove this tone from my thread. I know not a thing about your lights and franky they are off topic. If you have experience with the filter feel free to share. Otherwise your upset about your lights helps me little. Think if before you bought them you asked about the lights and I answered with my great experience with an ADA drop checker.


----------



## mulm (Jun 3, 2010)

chiefroastbeef said:


> So Mulm, please just get it, you've made up your mind, and you've wasted our time. ;P


I never asked for you to go scouring the net for regurgetated second hand speculation. I was pretty clear when I asked for first hand experience. Feel free to not reply.


----------



## mulm (Jun 3, 2010)

To be clear, I am asking for experience NOT advice. Thanks to those who have stayed on topic in this thread and PMs. For the rest, please find another thread to grind your axe. Where I come from it's rude to sh!t on someone else's thread.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I had one a bit back. Loved the looks of it, was almost completely silent and had tons of flow. It was one heavy pieve of equipment as well, the SS screens inside were slightly tough to get out but other than that it was great. I do think my Eheims were even more quiet then the ES600 was. I say if you want hte flow, and the looks get the Super Jet, I bought mine for the looks when I had mine. May cost more but considering its construction I wouldn't be worried in a nuclear war it would still be running.

Craig


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply I sent you a pm about the filter. 
Hope it helps.


----------



## mulm (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you both for taking the time to reply.

@Craig - Any electrical issues?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

mulm said:


> Thank you both for taking the time to reply.
> 
> @Craig - Any electrical issues?


 
None that I ever saw, heard. I think as long as your electrical system in your house is properly grounded tehre shouldn't be any issues.

Craig


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks like an Iwaki MD-15R on top for power.

http://www.iwakiamerica.com/Literature/MD_WMD/MD1520.pdf


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

mulm said:


> I never asked for you to go scouring the net for regurgetated second hand speculation. I was pretty clear when I asked for first hand experience. Feel free to not reply.



Was just trying to help mulm, I am sorry.


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

mulm said:


> Pretty agro. Kindly remove this tone from my thread. I know not a thing about your lights and franky they are off topic. If you have experience with the filter feel free to share. Otherwise your upset about your lights helps me little. Think if before you bought them you asked about the lights and I answered with my great experience with an ADA drop checker.



Why yes, discussing electrical compatibility issues with ADA equipment designed primarily for Japanese consumers is _exactly_ the same as a drop checker.

Let me tell you OMG they are the best filters ever. So much money, but designed so perfectly it might as well have been handed down from divine beings above. Amano is actually 167 years old. His secret? Take a little sip straight from the filter output every day for increased health and vitality. It's everything you have dreamed of and so much more.

It says right on the box - "purchase of superjet filter turns you into the next old spice guy."


----------



## mulm (Jun 3, 2010)

@Booger - You are the consummate contrarian. I do hope you get your light sorted. It may prove just the thing to get that bug out of your butt. Until then, move on.


----------



## Wwh2694 (Dec 14, 2010)

If your still trying to get an ADA superjet 1200 go for it. I am using one and its the best simple filter I ever used. The only bad thing is the prize. Comparing the flow of Eheim 2180 to ADA superjet 1200, ADA is 3x the flow of it. I had both of them running on my ADA 120H tank and Eheim would not even create a vortex on my lily pipe even its close the surface (i did this to transition the bacteria to my new ADA filter). But the ADA is always have that vortex. ADA is easy to clean, it only have the BIO rio in there nothing else compare to eheim 2180 alot of work to clean it "ALOT". Ok noise. Eheim 2180 is quiet I cant even hear it running even when im close to it vs ADA it has noise, you can hear it running coz of the power full iwaki pump. this dosent bother me coz its under the cabinet and the noise is not that anoying when its enclosed. The other thing about the ADA pump it runs hot compare to eheim 2180. Thats all I can tell you about them for now. If you want simple and powerfull filter that will make your life easy go for the ADA superjet 1200.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Nice filter very well made highly overpriced,but the kicker for me is that the design is a copy from a eheim that they made in the sixties in Germany .


----------

